# Just Ordered A 6309 From Rlt..



## phoneman (May 26, 2005)

Can not wait to get it. Looking forward to doing bussiness with RLT.

Cheers from Akron, Ohio


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Phoneman, welcome to the forum, great choice


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

The 6309 Diver so I'm informed is a good one to start off the fixation...
















Congrats & welcome to the forum!!!

Joli.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

phoneman said:


> Can not wait to get it. Looking forward to doing bussiness with RLT.
> 
> Cheers from Akron, Ohio
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Akron, Ohio? We are Devo







?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats phoneman









Biggest advantage with buying from RLT (unlike the 'Bay) is that you know you will receive a fully working functional watch. Peace of mind









I just wish Roy could get hold of some or the more rarer pieces like the 6015


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats phoneman









Biggest advantage with buying from RLT (unlike the 'Bay) is that you know you will receive a fully working functional watch. Peace of mind









I just wish Roy could get hold of some or the more rarer pieces like the 6015


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Congrats phonemanÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you`d given up collecting Seiko Divers?
















BTW I haven`t forgotten the Chinese `Rocket Box`, but I`ve not been able to get it yet









Welcome to the forum Phoneman, you won`t regreat dealing with Roy he`s a star


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm sure that you mean a 6105...
















I think that Roy actually has one but it's in his personal collection...

Joli.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry for the typo







I did mean 6105. Thanks Joli.

I also gave up my vintage Seiko divers Mach, but after a while missed my 6309 and 6105 so much that I just had to get one more. Unfortunatly the 6105 I bought on the 'bay was a bit of lemon







. The movement is crap







so I'm looking for another now









Thanks for keeping an eye out for the 'rocket box'


----------

